# Google Drive is up



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Can get it from app store

5 GB free. The desktop side is nice. The android app leaves a bit to be lacking. I was hoping it would replace dropbox for backup syncing.... Not yet.


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

This thing needs WAY more options and auto upload for pics!


----------



## Souper (Jun 21, 2011)

superstargoddess said:


> This thing needs WAY more options and auto upload for pics!


Eh give it time. Their focus is to just have a working service

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Its very underwhelming currently. I have hope that google will add more functionality soon,


----------

